# excitement



## JeebieHeebie

How would you translate "Rio de Janeiro is a city with lots of excitment"? In this case would it be correct to use the word excitacao?
Obrigada!


----------



## Karinha

Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade muito empolgante.


----------



## JeebieHeebie

obrigada!!


----------



## Havenard

Thats right, an its important to observe that the verb "excitar" ("to excite") and its variations in Portuguese mean mainly "sexual excitement". It may be used in other contexts too, but will sond strange for native Portuguese speakers. Other sorts of "excitements" should be translated with the verb "empolgar".


----------



## Karinha

de nada, JeebieHeebie


----------



## MOC

Havenard said:


> Thats right, an its important to observe that the verb "excitar" ("to excite") and its variations in Portuguese mean mainly "sexual excitement". It may be used in other contexts too, but will sond strange for native Portuguese speakers. Other sorts of "excitements" should be translated with the verb "empolgar".



Make sure you refer where you're talking about. "Excitante" in Portugal doesn't need to have sexual conotation. 

Sure he probably would be better with a brazilian way of saying it, but in Portugal if someone said "O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade excitante" it wouldn't sound strange to anyone, and we're native Portuguese speakers too.


----------



## Havenard

Yes, it doesn't sound much strange _in this context_, but in most contexts the verb "to excite" sounds a lot strange. English speakers use it all the time in ways that would sound completely unappropriate in Portuguese, like "Its so exciting", "I'm so excited about this". People will get the message, but will sound a lot strange. If you say "I am excited" then, literally translated to Portuguese will mean nothing else then "I am horny".


----------



## Karinha

Oi Havenard, Tudo jóia? A minha sugestão pra voce é o seguinte:
"Yes, it doesn't sound so strange _in this context_, but in most contexts the verb "to excite" sounds very strange. English speakers use it all the time in ways that would sound completely inappropriate in Portuguese, like "Its so exciting", "I'm so excited about this". People will get the message, but it will sound very strange. If you say "I am excited" then, literally translated to Portuguese will mean nothing else than "I am horny".


----------



## Havenard

Thanks!


----------



## Macunaíma

A adjetivo *excitante* não carrega essa conotação sexual, até porque nós não dizemos "A ---- é excitante"*. O substantivo *excitação* pode se referir à excitação sexual, mas é perfeitamente usado no sentido de empolgação,_ frisson _(essa palavra francesa também é muito usada aqui). O verbo *excitar* e o particípio *excitado* são mais freqüentemente usados no sentido sexual: "estou excitado" ( "I'm horny" ).

Na frase do JeebieHeebie, o melhor seria usar um adjetivo_:O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade excitante/ vibrante/ empolgante._

Concordo plenamente com o que diz a frase. Não moro nem sou do Rio, mas só quem conhece aquela cidade sabe o quanto ela é incomparavelmente maravilhosa.

* _Eu nem acredito que escrevi uma coisa tão machista e de tão mau gosto. Vou deixar lá para que isso de alguma forma me puna._


----------



## Outsider

Mesmo assim, neste caso, eu preferia dizer "O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade com muita animação/diversão".


----------



## spielenschach

Deixem para lá, apesar de tudo neste contexo a palavra mais apropiada é excitante! Uma opnião entre muitas, certo?! se a maioria das palavras têm muitas conotações qual é o problema? Então se eu for numa viagem e me perguntarem o que faço e eu responder que «estou a gozar» que dizem? Tenho de aprender vocabulário mais complicado? E se ao camarada que está aborrecido, eu disser «porque não vai passear, que dizem?»; quanto a pedir uma «lasca» num café qualquer não posso embora na cidadezinha mais próxima de onde nasci fosse uma chávena com metade café e metade leite, não podemos generalizar; e se eu disser a uma moça, em lugar de «tu não vales nada», «tu não vales três vinténs», não vai cair o Carmo e a Trindade? Enfim, conotações!!!


----------



## Outsider

Mas o Havenard tem razão em ser cauteloso com a palavra _excitement_. É um falso amigo que na maior parte das vezes não quer dizer "excitação", mas sim "diversão" ou "entusiasmo".


----------



## spielenschach

Há muias palavras com sentido dúbio. Temos de tomar atenção ao contexto! Por exemplo empolgante que é uma palavra perfeita passa a ser mais complicada por ser menos usada e excitação é o que se chama 'vulgar de Lineu'!
Quando a pessoa estiver com segundas intenções, o que se chama amolar o próximo, então sim há que ter cuidado. E quanto mais sofisticado for então o vocabulário (sem ser dúbio, claro) melhor, para não deixar argumentos!


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Mas o Havenard tem razão em ser cauteloso com a palavra _excitement_. É um falso amigo que na maior parte das vezes não quer dizer "excitação", mas sim "diversão" ou "entusiasmo".


 

Concordo, Out.

Outras sugestões -- ao menos para o Brasil diríamos: "O Rio de Janeiro é uma cidade com muito agito / muita agitação / muita efervescência."

Abraços


----------



## reka39

Hi!
I was reading a Brazilian newspaper and I found the word "empolgação" (the article talks about football and supporters). As it was a word that I did not know, i looked up in the portuguese Infopedia but I could not find a definition.
http://www.infopedia.pt/lingua-portuguesa/empolgação
My question is : isn't that used in European Portuguese?
Thank you.


----------



## xiskxisk

Palavras derivadas de empolgar não são muito usadas, muito menos empolgação.


----------

